# Reloading



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Greetings everyone- my name is Curtis Keith , and I was wondering if anyone is interested in learning how to reload handgun, rifle or shotgun shells ? I can hold a free seminar here at my shop. I can also do a from start to finish on how to cast and size bullets from lead too.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

wish I was closer, I would be there. Hope some folks in your area jump on your offer.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to OGF!!!

Do you have a web site? What kind of store do you own? What is your resume (experience)?

I might be interested in some gunsmithing courses if you provide them. (i.e. trigger jobs)


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello Buckeyeguy, I dont have a web site yet, I pulled the old one down 4 years ago when I left to go work out of town- im in the process of getting another one made. my store is basically just a small machine shop in my backyard, I dont have any inventory of firearms and accessories , I am a custom gun builder. 90% of the work I do is rifles, shotguns and muzzle-loaders . if have been a Gunsmith since 1991 I have a CNC Milling machine - Digital Lathe, I build National match M1 Garands ,National match M1A14s , Ar15s , Shotguns of many varieties -Turkey shoot guns, choke tubes, FAL rifles, AK-47 semi-auto verisions, firearm repairs, ect. sorry but I dont give any Gunsmith courses, but if you want to chat sometime or stop by ill tell you anything you want to know. A great school is the Pennsylvania School of Gunsmithing thats the closest one I know of. I have just been getting a lot of reloading question phone calls latley thats why I thought I would put the post up. have a nice day- Curtis


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I would be interested. I've been saving brass for a while now, and just ordered a tumbler from Midway (should be here tomorrow). I'm mainly interested in learning to reload 5.56, .308, and pistol calibers. I haven't bought a press or any other reloading equipment yet.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

i will be more than happy to show you. i was going to do the single stage press to show basics and then recommend what you should buy. at one time I had around $3000.00 dollars worth of reloading stuff -over half the stuff I really never used dont do what I did- you can get you going for a lot less.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks. I've also been reading the ABC's of Reloading. Tumbler got here today, I've already got 350 5.56 cases cleaned up.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

That ABCs of reloading is a good book, there is great information in there. i have it also


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Good to see you sharing some of your knowledge on here. Glad to have you as a member!


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Greetings Huntinbull, I am also a Hunter Ed Instructor, when is the next class you are having ? two friends of mine and myself will be doing some classes at Log Cabin Shops in Lodi in the spring. have you ever been to Log Cabin Shop ? you would be more than welcome to join us. My friend John turned me onto this O.G.F. community this is really nice I didnt know it existed.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

welcome to the site! I used to do a lot of reloading,when I hunted out of state or just target practice.Can't afford to hunt out of state anymore,and nowhere to shoot.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

you should go over to Canton McKinley- its a nice range. im not a member there but I have friends that take me there.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

did you try to send me a message ? it did not come through. please try [email protected]


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

What would it cost for you to accurize a Garand ?
I have a Garand I had installed a NOS USGI barrel , new wood.
PM me if you like
Thanks


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Orlando, I will bed your stock with Acraglas Gel for $100.00, the stock will get milled out in a milling machine for the bedding. ill check the rest of the parts for free before I bed it and give you a report so you can decide if you want the work done.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

PM sent about bedding


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Orlando, I replied to your message, let me know if you did not get it , ill send it again


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

I guess its just you and me to do some reloading, what weekend you want to come out ?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm tied up for a bit, but I'll definitely pm ya to work something out. I'm thinking early Oct sometime. Thanks!

Tim


----------



## D.Johnson (Dec 30, 2010)

hello i am located in akron. i am interested in learning how to reload. my e - mail is xpanther18 @ yahoo . com e-mail and let me know when you hold your next course i would love to join.


----------

